

Show HN: Feeling-based movie search - _august

My dad and I had a little idea to build a movie site, where the movies are tagged by what feelings they evoke instead of just genres. This was influenced by how playlists are tagged on 8tracks, and how game levels are tagged in LittleBigPlanet.<p>We threw something functional together, and would like to get some feedback on the idea&#x2F;site. It allows anyone to tag movies with a variety of adjectives, and for a user to search by them.<p>This sort of tagging would allow us to find movies that are alike, a user to track which types of movies he&#x2F;she likes, and offer a recommendation system based on the data.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flickseeker.com
======
staunch
Seems like Thor and Wolf of Wall Street show up on every list. Some movies
just seem wrongly categorized, but the biggest problem is there just aren't
enough movies for it to be very useful yet. You need the top 1k movies at
least I think.

Another site of this type [http://goodfil.ms/](http://goodfil.ms/)

~~~
rajacombinator
that site is pretty cool although i'm appalled to see they list Aguirre the
Wrath of God as highly rewatchable... once is enough.

------
Rizzo95
It's fast, but I agree you need to add "top" lists. People don't really know
what to search for when it comes to movies, they just want someone to tell
them what's good/popular. You should curate lists like "Top Action Movies",
and then have the search tool as a side feature.

~~~
rajacombinator
yea there are so many crap movies out there that you need to do some heavy pre
filtering

------
rajacombinator
i think it's a good concept but I'm not sure it's good enough to compete with
existing methods of finding movies.

------
rotub
This is a nice idea, and well executed. Well done! :)

